# Coconut oil inflammatory?!?



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I read this post on a yahoo group called "Natural Healthcare for Dogs." I think this is the first I've heard that coconut oil is inflammatory; every source I've ever read says just the opposite. 

>>We've had various discussions about coconut oil on this list. It is not a substitute for fish oil nor will it provide the same benefits. Fish is a source for Omega 3 which is a great anti-inflammatory. Coconut being plant based is Omega 6, is inflammatory and can feed tumors. I believe both Dr. Jeannie and Dr. Kim have voiced concerns.<<

Dr. Jeannie and Dr. Kim are veterinary naturopaths .... not vets .... one of whom I was considering a consult with, having second and third thoughts about that (degrees from an on-line school in Guam???).

Any comments on coconut oil being inflammatory/anti-inflammatory, please?


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've always been told and read that it's ANTI-inflammatory. But I don't have anything scientific to back that up. 

I don't know that I'd call it "plant based" either. Isn't coconut like the "fruit" of the palm tree, not the plant itself?


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

creek817 said:


> I've always been told and read that it's ANTI-inflammatory. But I don't have anything scientific to back that up.
> 
> I don't know that I'd call it "plant based" either. Isn't coconut like the "fruit" of the palm tree, not the plant itself?


That's all I've ever read about it also, as well as the many, many benefits supposedly for dogs (and humans but I'm all about the dogs, ya know). But as you say, no scientific backup. Is there to anything? 

Honestly, I'm so confused and frustrated by all the conflicting/contradictory information on the internet and books and vets and "naturopaths" .... I just don't know what's right anymore, if ever I did.

I'm about ready to unplug from the world wide web and just toss a coin hwell:


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

It's easy to get sucked into the world of alternative therapies ,I've been sucked in lol,I've stuck to 2 things that I give regularly that's emu oil and cocanut ,I use colloidal silver for cuts/mild infection,and cold tea for bathing my dogs eyes ,I've switch off on all other supplements and if I feel indeed anything else for whatever crops up then I will ask Liz the queen of natural remedies on this forum lol,karen


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, coconut oil does contain some omega 6. (and no omega 3). Some articles I read really put me off it until I did a little more reading. They make it sound like it is loaded with the inflammatory omega 6. I thought "why would I want to add more omega 6 when it is so abundant in the diet already?" thats why we give fish oil, right?

In a tablespoon of coconut oil there are 13.6 gm of fat, omega 6 content is .245 gm total. This is easily balanced by the fish oil most of us supplement our dogs diets with.

The many other benefits and positive effects contained in CO far outweigh the omega 6 value for me. 

I'm happy that I did more looking on it as it has helped my one itchy dog substantially, by using it internally and topically.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Some of the studies are ridiculous. One, which I believe is the most popular was done with highly processed coconut oil, and put with sugar laden foods. Virgin Coconut Oil is very different and anything you eat is pretty degraded once you pair it with a bunch of sugar. You really have to research these studies to see exactly what they were using. Natural health care does not line many pockets so "research" will always abound to discredit anything natural. Remember a few years ago eggs were demonized now they are great. Just depends who want to sell something and how much money they have.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay. Thanks guys for your replies. You have calmed by paranoia .... again!


----------

